# ldap samba domain web management aside smbldap-tools

## qubix

Hi!

I've got an ldap+samba domain going on for a few years now. I use smbldap-tools to manage it. Do you know any sensible pieces of software that can manage users and their passwords over HTTP/S in a domain controlled by smbldap-tools and the schemas used in the project? I want to hand over the day-to-day management of the system to someone not to great with command line.

I've got an alternative - to write something on my own, but it's not a thing that due to time constraints I'm very keen to do...

Best regards

----------

## nhattruong

 *qubix wrote:*   

> Hi!
> 
> I've got an ldap+samba domain going on for a few years now. I use smbldap-tools to manage it. Do you know any sensible pieces of software that can manage users and their passwords over HTTP/S in a domain controlled by smbldap-tools and the schemas used in the project? I want to hand over the day-to-day management of the system to someone not to great with command line.
> 
> I've got an alternative - to write something on my own, but it's not a thing that due to time constraints I'm very keen to do...
> ...

 

I don't understand you

---------------------------------

nuoc hoa  |  nuoc hoa nam | nuoc hoa nu

----------

## linuxtuxhellsinki

http://phpldapadmin.sourceforge.net/screenshots.php

Edit:  Or maybe ?

```
* net-nds/luma

     Available versions:  2.1.3 ~2.2.1 2.3 ~2.4 {samba}

     Homepage:            http://luma.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         Luma is a graphical utility for accessing and managing data stored on LDAP servers.
```

----------

